
The original web archive of game manuals - podiki
http://www.replacementdocs.com
======
podiki
I was reminded of this website I used a lot in the past (back when game
manuals were a thing, back when you might pick up a used game without it). I
was reminded of this when writing the article in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24210766](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24210766)

